# dry suit/trade



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

hey gals! I'm fortunate enough to be going down the grand in march but don't have a fortune to spend on a dry suit that I would love to take with me! I thought I would see if anyone out there was interested in trading massage for dry suit usage. I'm a nationally certified massage therapist and have been practicing in boulder for about 5 years. Let me know what you think!


----------



## Proslackass (Jun 26, 2007)

I have a dry suit and would be willing to trade. Although, it may be to big. Call me and we can discuss. Also, I have been down the Grand 26 times, so I can help with any questions you may have. 

Ryan 970-946-2357


----------

